# Never filed US taxes



## LydiaD (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I have a few questions concerning US taxes. I am a dual citizen but have never actually lived in the USA in my adult life. I was recently made aware that I should have been filing taxes for the last few years. Now I am at a complete loss where to even start.

Some general information:
I have been living in Australia since September 2011, prior to that I lived in Switzerland as a student (where I filed taxes with the Swiss tax department).
For the last 7 months I have been self employed (I'm guessing this won't make things any easier).
I have never filed US taxes. 

If anyone has any information at all I would be very greatful.

Thanks,
Lydia


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One other thing to consider is the filing threshold. Assuming you've been a student the last few years, and that you're single, you don't need to worry about filing at all if your worldwide income was less than about $9,500 (it varies by year). If that's the case, then you can just skip any filings due for the prior years (other than the FBARs) and go forward.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

